# Conversion tips for Exo-Terra and aquarium tanks



## Esmi (Oct 28, 2017)

Hi guys,

I have a 10G Exo-Terra and a 10G aquarium tank laying around and thought to convert them as grow out / quarantine tanks. There are many conversion-kits suppliers in the US from what I read here. But does anyone know suppliers in the EU (and UK)?

If not, any tips how to insert a glass top on the exo-terra and how to best attach the front items on an aqua tank? I found some posts on specifics but not the basics of conversion.

many thanks


----------



## Charizard (Oct 22, 2017)

For the Exo Terra, remove the mesh top and replace it with a piece of glass that was cut to fit the top as a cover.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Charizard said:


> For the Exo Terra, remove the mesh top and replace it with a piece of glass that was cut to fit the top as a cover.


This. Sometimes you will need to cut out the plastic tabs the old mesh top snapped into.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

The problem you seem to have with vertical conversions in the UK is that you don't have window screens on your houses. At least that's what other posts on this forum have said. Hardware stores don't to sell the aluminum frame pieces you would need to make a screen Without the ability to make a little bitty window screen for a vertical conversion kit, I think it's a much more difficult task.

Mark


----------



## Esmi (Oct 28, 2017)

I will look into screens.

Concerning the exoterra:

I guess for glass it is best advised to look at local glass firms? I hope I find one

Do you glue mesh on the bottom ventilation from the inside?

I guess I need a top ventilation, too - maybe with mesh-taped holes in the glass?


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

What I do is take the plastic frame that has the metal mesh and get the metal mesh out of it. A flat head screwdriver will pry the plastic piece off that holds the mesh in and then you can just tear it out. I then get glass cut for the plastic insert. I like to be able to take the lid off once I get the glass in it. It's handy occasionally to be able to take the top off. I know lots of folks just throw the whole insert away and put the glass directly on the tank. That removes some flexibility, in my opinion. When you get the glass cut, make sure it clears the little plastic tabs on the insert and have it 2" short in the back. That way you can just hot glue some mesh on that last 2". That's what I have done on almost all of my tanks, and it works really well. Hope that makes sense.

Mark


----------



## Esmi (Oct 28, 2017)

how do you handle the "holes" between insert and frame?

wouldn't be it better to have the ventilation top front, so that you don't have water condensing on the front glass?


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Are you talking about this little slider things along the back between the insert and frame? I don't remember any other holes. If so, I just stuff them with foam. As for the position of the vent, I like the back, but sometimes I will also have an internal fan that takes care of condensation. What I am trying for with the back vent location is to make the air travel passively (via convection) diagonally across the tank so that the plants can take advantage of the air movement. A lot of plants like that sort of thing. If you have the vent at the front, it will take care of more of the condensation, but you will not get much air movement at the back.

Mark


----------



## JimM (Oct 2, 2018)

I cut the rear strop of off the Exo lid (with the cord access holes) with a table saw and placed it where it goes on the rear of the cage. I then custom made a small screen strip for the top/front, then had glass cut for the larger space in between.

I cut 2 5/8" holes in the glass for the Mist King nozzles.


----------



## Esmi (Oct 28, 2017)

Encyclia said:


> Are you talking about this little slider things along the back between the insert and frame? I don't remember any other holes. If so, I just stuff them with foam. As for the position of the vent, I like the back, but sometimes I will also have an internal fan that takes care of condensation. What I am trying for with the back vent location is to make the air travel passively (via convection) diagonally across the tank so that the plants can take advantage of the air movement. A lot of plants like that sort of thing. If you have the vent at the front, it will take care of more of the condensation, but you will not get much air movement at the back.
> 
> Mark


sounds logic


----------



## Esmi (Oct 28, 2017)

JimM said:


> I cut the rear strop of off the Exo lid (with the cord access holes) with a table saw and placed it where it goes on the rear of the cage. I then custom made a small screen strip for the top/front, then had glass cut for the larger space in between.
> 
> I cut 2 5/8" holes in the glass for the Mist King nozzles.


interesting, would you provide some fotos?


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

I use 6mm low iron / high clarity glass as the lid (pilkington optiwhite) and leave approx 9cm short front and back.

The front vent is to keep air flowing over the front glass to minimise condensation / fog and the rear vent is to promote air flow via convection through the tank in the hope it will minimise stagnant air dead spots within the tank.

A few random photos I dug off my phone to represent it somewhat (the misting holes I drilled myself) :

lid1 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

lid1 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

lid4 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

lid13 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

lid12 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

lid9 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

lid3 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

lid2 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

lid6 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

lid14 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

lid15 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

lid7 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


----------



## Esmi (Oct 28, 2017)

many thanks!

what is the white strip at the glass border before you add your vent on top?

Do you add mesh at the built in bottom vent?


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

It's white plastic stripping that in a couple of ways :

- Underneath the glass acting as a spacer to bring the glass up level with the plastic rim of the tank

- Above and below the mesh to clamp it in place (all glued in to place with silicone sealant)


----------



## Esmi (Oct 28, 2017)

okay, and how did you add mesh to the bottom built-in vent?


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Esmi said:


> okay, and how did you add mesh to the bottom built-in vent?


2 part epoxy and black fly mesh over the front of them with the internal plastic strip being removed to improve airflow.


----------



## Esmi (Oct 28, 2017)

gex23 said:


> 2 part epoxy and black fly mesh over the front of them with the internal plastic strip being removed to improve airflow.


I removed the internal plastric strip. I am a litte bit worried about the now open laying metall-spring from the lock-mechanism. Did you secure it somehow?


----------



## JimM (Oct 2, 2018)

Esmi said:


> interesting, would you provide some fotos?


Here you go.
Screen is made from a screen door kit. Easy and clean looking.
I chose to use 2 panels for the glass top, that way I don't have to disturb the nozzles if accessing. Also if I messed up drilling, then I only ruined a small panel of glass.

Drilling glass is easy peasy though.

Build is in progress, and hidden in the back room away from my wife since it's a surprise for her.


----------



## Esmi (Oct 28, 2017)

JimM said:


> View attachment 277956
> 
> 
> Here you go.
> ...


Looking great. How do you manage the bottom vent and where do you get the "vent-screening"?


----------



## JimM (Oct 2, 2018)

Esmi said:


> Looking great. How do you manage the bottom vent and where do you get the "vent-screening"?


Thanks!

You can get the louvre vents here.
https://ventmastersstore.com/

I used 3" round 1/8" mesh.
You don't want a smaller mesh as it will impede airflow too much.

See my "fairy house" thread for pics on how I constructed the intake vents etc.


----------

